# freeze proof spigot



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

For my personal house I just bought that's on the long list of things to do, these before winter gets here.

I have a freeze proof spigot in the rear of the house that I have to hold with one hand and really torque with the other to shut off. I see you can change the washers in these. Is it worth it to change the washers, will it also fix the problem, or should I just change it out? The front one is starting to get the same way, is this an inherent problem with these? Should I change to a regular spigot?
The previous owner did a lot of stuff to the house in '07, so I can't see them being older than that. 1930 bungalow, so I know they're not original.:laughing: 

Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My personal experience has been to just replace the whole spigot.

Ya, I did mean w/freeze proof.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

hangit said:


> For my personal house I just bought that's on the long list of things to do, these before winter gets here.
> 
> I have a freeze proof spigot in the rear of the house that I have to hold with one hand and really torque with the other to shut off. I see you can change the washers in these. Is it worth it to change the washers, will it also fix the problem, or should I just change it out? The front one is starting to get the same way, is this an inherent problem with these? Should I change to a regular spigot?
> The previous owner did a lot of stuff to the house in '07, so I can't see them being older than that. 1930 bungalow, so I know they're not original.:laughing:
> ...


I'd change them out with 1/4 turn anti-siphon/freeze units and remember to take the hose off in the winter to let the valve drain out.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

the ones from depot and lowes last a year or two then they never shut off. go to plumbing supply. Learned this the hard way


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone. 

So assuming these were put in in '07, that's about the life span?

They are Nibco 90's. Is that a HD special, or a decent spigot?

Superseal, I like the 1/4 turn idea. Got a brand preference? The front one takes one full revolution for the water to come on. Don't know if that's normal, or if it's getting wore out too.

Thanks again.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

hangit said:


> Superseal, I like the 1/4 turn idea. Got a brand preference? Thanks again.


Not really a preference, but have gone through a couple of brands in the past. Some required turning way too much and the washers wore out i guess. Installed one of these on one side of the house about 4 years ago and it's still going strong. 

Just bought another for an additional location. 

PS. regarding taking the hose off in the winter - some are self draining now so that might be an additional feature to look for.

Disclaimer...I'm not a plumber, but i play one on CT :laughing:

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=4207122


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Get a Woodford, they're good for twenty years or so.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Get a Woodford, they're good for twenty years or so.



Yup, they are...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Installing a woodford tomorrow...salty but good


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Get a Woodford, they're good for twenty years or so.


I knew a real plumber would kick in soon...Nice suggestion there Killer - might hook one of these up for the car wash side of the house :thumbsup:


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Woodford it is. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> I knew a real plumber would kick in soon...Nice suggestion there Killer - might hook one of these up for the car wash side of the house :thumbsup:


Both Griz and I are offended now... :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The problem I find it often operator error.

Operator starts to close the valve.

*twist twist twist...tight*

The supply of water slows down...then the residual water inside the spigot slowly drains out but the operator thinks the valve isn't close all the way so they really crank the heck out of it.

Low and behold a few years later it won't close properly.

I had a client who had a mysterious leak in the spring, she left the garden hose attached, pipe froze and burst. She was furious that "no one told her she had to remove the hose",


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.moendepot.com/moendepot/householdplumbing.asp?link={9CC96459-AB16-4917-AE10-9BFFFEF3D912}

Put one ofthese on the house. really nice piece but it didnt last when a ladder got blown off the roof and hit it :whistling:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

SSC said:


> http://www.moendepot.com/moendepot/householdplumbing.asp?link={9CC96459-AB16-4917-AE10-9BFFFEF3D912}
> 
> Put one ofthese on the house. really nice piece but it didnt last when a ladder got blown off the roof and hit it :whistling:whistling


thoes are OK but you gotta open the hole up alot bigger...so if it ever needs to be replaced and you wanna use something different your screwed...

ive installed dozens of thoes


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Not one supply house stocks these, everyone would have to order one. (model 19)

Sucks, wanted to do this today while I had a free day.

How good is that Mueller superseal posted, if I can find one in stock?


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like this is gonna be a little more involved. I'll have to order the Woodford.

The crawlspace at the back of the house is very narrow. Either the guy who did the connection to the sillcock weighed about 125lbs, or more than likely they pushed the copper pipe from the outside far enough to connect to the supply, so you can reach it standing up, about 30'. I can't see far enough to get a good look what might be there.

So questions:
1. I see there are different inlets you can order for the spigot, is the CP 1/2 m threaded 1/2 f sweated the one to get? Looks like 1/2" copper going to the spigot.

2. On these pics, is that green patina normal or is that incorrect metal to metal? (copper to brass?) On the seperate shut off supply too.

3. On the threaded coupling there is a kind of what feels like white grease, what is that?



















I guess I'm gonna disconnect the connection, then go outside, pull a couple feet out, change the spigot, then push back in and reconnect.

If all that above is/looks normal, would you twist apart the male/female connection, or sweat the female from the copper pipe then re-sweat it back on?

Thanks


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'd call Rex, I'm too lazy to get in a crawl space.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The green patina is a sloppy plumber with the flux, and the white is pipe dope sealant (teflon).

I'd change the whole kit'n kabuttle with a full port, ball valve with bleeder.

Not a hard job really, and not to much Ching Ching involved.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Rex wouldn't fit in there. :no: :laughing:


----------

